
Airbnb and Uber are the next frontier in the struggle between capital and labor - prostoalex
http://qz.com/625360/what-uber-and-airbnb-might-mean-for-income-inequality-in-the-us/
======
tunap
"If this new study is any indication, the people who have capital will just
keep getting richer."

And the poor cannibalize each other for paltry returns that are often be
eclipsed by operating costs & repairs.Yay, Service Economy.

My favorite SE quote, of late:

"I'll cut your lawn, you cut mine & we'll grow rich together!"

